# Cajon Tapa -fine or 'diminishing' finish



## bucksend (14 Aug 2017)

Hi all,

Sorry to make my first post a question but I'm after a little advice. I am making my own wooden cajon box drum (an instrument played by striking the surface or 'tapa' with your hands).

I would like to finish a 3mm piece of birch ply with a technique which will deteriorate over time in the highest played areas, to make this more tricky I would like to avoid hard finishes such as varnish or paint.

Is this possible?

If not, what would be the best thing to use to get a high quality sheen finish, danish oil?


Many many thanks in advance!
Bucks


----------



## sunnybob (14 Aug 2017)

If you leave it bare the played area will change colour within days. Then once you have the contrast you want, coat it all with clear varnish


----------



## NazNomad (14 Aug 2017)

I built a cajón many years ago and didn't put any finish on the tapa. I was concerned that any finish might affect the tone a bit, so I never bothered.

It serves mostly as a side table now. :-D

If you must have a sheen, Danish oil would be fine, I reckon.






The logo stencil was pinched from one of the 'big' names, I forget who.






I also recall this being the first time I used my big Makita router (for the ogee top) and it scared the heck outta me.

I also put snare wires in mine...


----------



## bucksend (14 Aug 2017)

sunnybob":1yx5pms2 said:


> If you leave it bare the played area will change colour within days. Then once you have the contrast you want, coat it all with clear varnish



Not a bad idea, or I may just artificially distress it.

I would like to finish it with something and not really a fan of anything artificial so maybe I'll just go with danish oil


----------



## bucksend (14 Aug 2017)

Sorry Nomad, for some reason only half of your post displayed earlier. Thats a cool Cajon, I too remember the first time I used a router, trying to look calm and cool in front of the rest of the workshop lads! Haha


----------



## bugbear (14 Aug 2017)

bucksend":2jxjgprj said:


> sunnybob":2jxjgprj said:
> 
> 
> > If you leave it bare the played area will change colour within days. Then once you have the contrast you want, coat it all with clear varnish
> ...


Put on any finish you like, play it for _long enough_, it'll distress naturally, just fine.




BugBear


----------



## sunnybob (14 Aug 2017)

s'funny though, I dont like the "modern distressed" look. I like "old but in very good condition", but am not a fan of "worn out" at all.


----------



## bucksend (14 Aug 2017)

It is a very devicive issue, I know the guitar community call it 'relic' and car enthusiasts go with 'rat look' and in both of those some love modern, made to look distressed while others hate it. Even denim lovers like to see 'fades' in a week with pair of jeans.

Personally I don't like the idea of making something look used-even if the results can be cool looking. I like something to look like it's owners favourite- worn, abused, used and still surviving, giving as good as it did when new!


----------

